# Im at a loss... Fish are dying with no apparent reason!



## cyclesnipas (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a long established 45 gallon community tank that houses 2 angels, 2 cory cats, 2 rummynose (down from 7), 2 cardinals (down from 6), 2 Australian rainbows, and 1 Royal Pleco. Everything was fine up until 2 weeks ago. I started losing rummys and cardinals on the daily! The fish showed no symptoms of illness, seemed fine, eating and swimming as normal, would just die out of nowhere. Now my gold angel hasn't eaten in a week, looks pale and sickly. The black angel eats but looks terrible like hes been beaten up and frequently sits on the bottom of the tank. There is NO fighting or aggression going on. I have no idea what to do! :?:dunno:

My tank parameters are as follows: Ph 7.2, and Ammonia and nitrites are at 0. Temp is around 82 F

I do weekly 30-40% water changes, using Prime. 

I run 2 Penguin Biowheel 200's, a large sponge filter on a power head, and a hang-on tank UV sterilizer.


----------



## rawhideshaba (Oct 11, 2016)

It sounds like your tank may have gotten a bit of a sickness like ich or something of the nature. I would pull my carbon out toss some medication in there and do a 30-40% water change everyday for probably 5-7 days and if you have gravel vaccum it well.
If its sand give it a good stir and check to make sure none of your heaters or circulating pumps are leaking electricity into the tank. I had a heater go bad and my fish that got close to that side of the tank would die until i noticed the flickering light. Read yiur medications directions thoroughly and ise them correctly and afterwards toss a brand new carbon inside just in case your old carbon is leeching absorbed chemicals into the water. Also if you are near any actual sunlight like a window I would stop all sunlight from hitting that tank. Good luck, we all love our hobby and hate to hear when this kinda stuff happens.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rawhideshaba (Oct 11, 2016)

Also be sure they are getting plenty of oxygen. Well oxygenated water seems to not let those crazy bacteria survive as well.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chenning (Oct 2, 2016)

Are you sure the substrate isn't fouled? Wave your hand several times an inch from the bottom and see what happens.


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 19, 2008)

If it's oxygen, the fish will be at the top with their mouths almost out of the water.


----------



## Tojs (Oct 31, 2016)

Any reason for the UV sterilizer (algae perhaps)?

How large is your pleco at the moment? Royals can get to almost 2ft in length and should be kept in at least a 125gal tank. Heavily increase the bio-load also.

How long have the fish been in the tank? I understand the dying has only started two weeks ago.

Try reducing temperature to 75-80 (slowly). Above 80 is a comfortable temperature best suitable for mating. Also, try keeping lights on for only 6-8 hours a day. Are you gravel-cleaning when you do your water changes?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

You say "long established" aquarium. How long has it been running? What are your nitrate readings?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

just wondering.... turn the temp down slightly ?


----------

